# Is it bubblegum or bubbleberry??



## Biffdoggie (May 13, 2006)

I got these plants from my friend, it was a "had to clear out the house now!" type of scenario, I cut a bunch of clones, vegged 'em and now they are going into flower.
He told me they were either bubblegum or bubbleberry, anyone dealt with these and know any distinctive differences to tell the two apart? I've read up on them both, they seem pretty damn similar.


----------



## Hick (May 14, 2006)

Could be nearlly if not virtually impossible to distinguish early on. "MY" experience with the two, the b'gum appeared less sativa influenced, remained shorter with no "fruity" characteristics, while the B'berry, stretched more, thinner leaves, a li'l more difficult to grow(finicky) and definately had a "berry" or "fruity" aroma in flower. 
  Now, depending on the stability of the particular genetics that you're working with, this could vary pretty widely. F2's are _notoriuos_ for a wide variety of phenotypes.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 14, 2006)

I definitely got some stretch on these, compared to sweet-tooth, which is a relatively tall one to start with and it has a pretty thin leaf ratio, If I had to guess from that info I would say its b'berry, thanks hick!


----------

